# I MAC 24" problems Foggy screen lower Right corner



## eclaire27 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi 
I was wondering is anyone else having problems with their I Mac 24" computers having foggy issues? This is the 2nd computer I purchased that has the same problem. After having the computer on for about 45 minutes the lower right hand corner begins to fog up and gradually gets worse. You can plainly see where the screen is foggy. Has anyone else had this issue? I have just recently purchased several apple computers and I have had problems with every computer. Anyone else having this issue with the I Mac 24? Thxs 
PS The store I purchased all the computers from is now refusing to help me and told me I'm the problem not the computers. I have spent over 15,000 trying to set up new offices with Mac computers. Any suggestions Help please thxs


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Could you post a picture of what it looks like please? I would like to see it. Is it foggy like the screen is out of focus, or foggy like there is moisture in the screen?


----------

